# Do Hogs Scare Deer?



## BRIAN1 (Sep 2, 2008)

If You Have A Lot Of Hogs, Will They Push Deer Off The Property?


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 2, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## triple play (Sep 2, 2008)

when we had hogs, deer would leave foodplots if hogs got anywhere near them. now people will say that they've seen deer and hogs in the same plot-but that is the opposite of what i've witnessed many times.


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have seen deer and hogs together numerous times. However, if the hog population gets to large they will destroy the food source and that is what makes the deer leave.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 2, 2008)

Hogs will not run them off they just eat all the food and they have to leave then to find more.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 2, 2008)

holton27596 said:


> I have seen deer and hogs together numerous times. However, if the hog population gets to large they will destroy the food source and that is what makes the deer leave.



X 2 .....


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 2, 2008)

Deer are uncomfortable when in the presence of hogs, but obviously will not abandon their home range because of their presence

I have seen deer move out of a food plot simply because hogs put in an appearance in the same plot.

When acorns begin to fall, and if hogs begin to feed under a given oak tree or trees, the hogs will bed up relatively close to these trees and will revisit the same oaks every few hours, thus keeping the acorns cleaned up and consequently denying the deer of this nutritional food source.

Hogs will always utilize more than their fair share of whatever food source is available on a given habitat.  This reason alone is justification for a serious hog control effort.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I See What Everyone Is Saying, But I Have Been On Properties That Had Tons Of Hogs And Also Good Deer.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan, this is a measure of the overall quality of that particular habitat.  It is a rare one indeed.

You may be sure that if you have "tons of hogs", and may have "good deer" as well, your habitat would be improved considerably if you had zero hogs.

If one has "tons of hogs", they will eat 80% of your acorn crop, not to mention the fact that they will destroy your food plots.  Where does this leave your deer?


----------



## perkins569 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was watching 22 deer in a food plot last year and several good bucks were in the group. I was just waiting on the right time to shoot when a boar hog about 200 pounds walked out in the food plot. As soon as the hog walked out evey one of the deer ran out of the food plot. I shot the hog and went home


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 2, 2008)

I have seen hogs and deer feed with 50yds of each other.The deer just kept their focus on the hogs.

I have also seen hogs run deer away,but the deer go back to business a couple  hundred yards away.

They do not run the deer out of the property.The deer avoid them like they would you,or any other nuisance,but they actually tolerate hogs more than they will humans.

Deer browse on food that hogs can't reach,and hogs root in the ground.When is the last time you saw a deer rooting?Yes hogs do compete with deer for hard and soft mass,but I have actually found that where you have hogs the deer hunting seems a little better.Why?Because the deer have to get their lazy rears up and walk around a little for food.Trust me they won't starve.

Hogs come back year around and root up under oak trees where acorns were not eaten by other game.If all of the acorns were eaten by hogs,then there would be no sense in hogs rooting under oaks in june then would there?


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2008)

You can observe this behavior at the Ryan's or Golden Corral buffet - when the hawgs move in,stay out of the way!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen deer run away when hogs came through twice. Another time (while hunting w/ PLP) we witnessed a big sow charge some does and run them off the field. Needless to say, that hog will never scare another deer...


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 7, 2008)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I've seen deer run away when hogs came through twice. Another time (while hunting w/ PLP) we witnessed a big sow charge some does and run them off the field. Needless to say, that hog will never scare another deer...


LOL..Yeah..You remember how the deer just kind of kept eye on her,Then after she ran them off I remember seeing one stand at the treeline for a second,then just ease off.

The culprit was the one on the left..lol


----------



## HTRDNCK (Sep 7, 2008)

Deer will leave when the hogs come around. I have seen it too many times. I also have over 13,000 game camera pictures from the last 6 years. cameras are located on foodplots and feeders. In all those pictures there is one (1) that has deer and hogs in it. 

Mature deer whether doe or buck will not stick around. 

I have also observed that the more hogs use a feeder, the less deer will. the first deer to abandon a feeder after pigs move in are the mature bucks. 

my experience....


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 7, 2008)

HTRDNCK said:


> Deer will leave when the hogs come around. I have seen it too many times. I also have over 13,000 game camera pictures from the last 6 years. cameras are located on foodplots and feeders. In all those pictures there is one (1) that has deer and hogs in it.
> 
> Mature deer whether doe or buck will not stick around.
> 
> ...


I will agree with you on that.From everyone I have talked to they will take over a feeder.I have just dealt with open land where no baiting is allowed.


----------



## 2tines (Sep 7, 2008)

HTRDNCK said:


> Deer will leave when the hogs come around. I have seen it too many times. I also have over 13,000 game camera pictures from the last 6 years. cameras are located on foodplots and feeders. In all those pictures there is one (1) that has deer and hogs in it.
> 
> Mature deer whether doe or buck will not stick around.
> 
> ...


ditto on all acounts several thousand pics and zero with both hogs and deer in pics, good deer pics untill the hogs start showing up then no more deer.   i hate hogs


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 7, 2008)

HTRDNCK said:


> Deer will leave when the hogs come around. I have seen it too many times. I also have over 13,000 game camera pictures from the last 6 years. cameras are located on foodplots and feeders. In all those pictures there is one (1) that has deer and hogs in it.
> 
> Mature deer whether doe or buck will not stick around.
> 
> ...



All the more reason to shoot hogs at every available opportunity. Just think, if they keep deer away from feeders, they'll equally keep them away from acorns and such.


----------

